# 56k Modem, kein Freizeichen



## SpAder (2. November 2005)

es geht sich um folgendes:
WinXP pro
Elsa Microlink 56k
stinknormaler analog-Telefonanschluss

Ich habe das Modem samt Kabel bisher einwandfrei benutzt, bin jetz umgezogen, hab lales wieder angeschlossen und beim Verbindungsversucht teilt mit das Modem mit, dass es kein Freizeichen findet.
Ich habe leider kein Telefon da, um dies manuell zu überprüfen, aber angemeldet ist der Anschluss auf jeden Fall.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie sowas passieren kann bzw. womit das Problem zusammenhängen könnte?


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Hallo!

Der Anschluss ist angemeldet..... aber ist er auch schon freigeschaltet?
Evtl. haben sie dir auch ein ISDN Anschluss verpasst (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), die Telefondose bleibt ja die gleiche..... bei ISDN kommt halt nur der NTBA zwischen Telefondose und Telefon.

Du könntest (auf eigene Gefahr) die Spannung an der Telefondose messen, ISDN hat ca. 90 Volt und Analog ca. 60 Volt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest (auf eigene Gefahr) die Spannung an der Telefondose messen, ISDN hat ca. 90 Volt und Analog ca. 60 Volt.
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau



Einfach mal dran lecken ! :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach mal dran lecken ! :suspekt:


Die Entscheidung bleibt ihm selbst überlassen.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (8. November 2005)

Hast du mal versucht das warten auf das Freizeichen abzuschalten in Windows? Weil wenn das an is komm ich auch nicht rein

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

